# Top educational applications?



## saleem khan (Jul 5, 2012)

name the top educational applications?#yes


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

applications for which device? computer or mobile phone or something else?


----------



## saleem khan (Jul 5, 2012)

*laptop n mobile phone*

both for laptop and mobile phone


----------

